# Second Round: Boston vs Cleveland



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

#1 Boston Celtics

Starting Line-up




































PG: Rajon Rondo
SG: Ray Allen
SF: Paul Pierce
PF: Kevin Garnett
C: Kendrick Perkins

Key Bench























VS

#4 Cleveland Cavaliers

Starting Line-up




































PG: Delonte West
SG: Wally Szczerbiak
SF: LeBron James
PF: Ben Wallace
C: Zydrunas Ilgauskas

Key Bench


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I'll get some official previews and what not up when they are available to... heres hoping we lift and play much better then we did in the first round.. minus the last game, Lebron and co will be tough


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

sweep lol


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I love our chances with Cleveland. Down low, they have no answer for Garnett. Wallace gives up half a foot and Ilgauskas isn't athletic enough to to stop him. Garnett also doesn't have to play defense on Wallace, so he can save energy and use it for whatever we need. Perkins can do a good job on Ilgauskas. Rondo will school West in every part of the game. And whoever Szczerbiak guards will go off. As for LeBron, Pierce has a lot of size, length and strength to compete on D. Posey is also a great guy to put on LeBron. I really think we should play LeBron 1 on 1 with Pierce or Posey on him at all times. We don't want Gibson, West, Szczerbiak getting open looks or Ilgauskas, Varejao and Smith getting easy layups.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah play Lebron 1 on 1, i want to see posey get a ton of minutes on him i think he can trouble him the most..

Ray should get open looks all day, and KG should get his mid-range off over ben all series.

I say we take it in 6, Just stealing the last one in cleveland


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Game Date/Time Location Series Box Score Recap Highlights
Game 1 Tuesday, May 6 - 8 p.m. Boston - Buy Tickets
Game 2 Thursday, May 8 - 7 p.m. Boston - Buy Tickets
Game 3 Saturday, May 10 - TBD Cleveland - -
Game 4 Monday, May 12 - 8 p.m. Cleveland - -
Game 5 Wednesday, May 14 - TBD Boston - IF NECESSARY
Game 6 Friday, May 16 - TBD Cleveland - IF NECESSARY
Game 7 Sunday, May 18 - TBD Boston - IF NECESSARY


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

celtics to win in 6 and finally win on the road in these playoffs


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> I love our chances with Cleveland. Down low, they have no answer for Garnett. Wallace gives up half a foot and Ilgauskas isn't athletic enough to to stop him. Garnett also doesn't have to play defense on Wallace, so he can save energy and use it for whatever we need. Perkins can do a good job on Ilgauskas. Rondo will school West in every part of the game. And whoever Szczerbiak guards will go off. As for LeBron, Pierce has a lot of size, length and strength to compete on D. Posey is also a great guy to put on LeBron. I really think we should play LeBron 1 on 1 with Pierce or Posey on him at all times. We don't want Gibson, West, Szczerbiak getting open looks or Ilgauskas, Varejao and Smith getting easy layups.


I think that's a pretty good assessment. I agree about Pierce and Posey on Lebron and I would switch a little more often than normal to wear him down. Cos I don't care who you are, LeBron is hard to guard. 
And since Wallace is more of a defensive threat, if LeBron gets past them, KG has it. 
We're going to have to play excellent defense, take care of the ball and just keep it moving.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

im getting impatient... start already


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

C's gotta start strong, dont let them get confident early.. make them chase the whole game


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

^^ Soo much for that thought, Pierce is already done for the quarter.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Lebron just had possibly the worst game of his career, especially in a big game

luckily for him, so did Ray AND Pierce.. those 2 better wake up for game 2, KG cant do it all himself.

huge props to him on a monster game though


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

That was a solid win. Don't worry about LeBron's horrible game (2-17, 10 turnovers), since Pierce couldn't hold on to the ball and missed his way to a playoff career low. Ray had the worst game of his NBA career. As for LeBron's atrocious game, it wasn't all just an off game. Pierce played excellent D on LeBron(which is the only thing he did well), forcing half of his 10 turnovers and making him take the jumpshot. Posey forced the other 5 turnovers and locked in during the clutch and gave up nothing.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Don't try telling that to the Lakers fans, they'll simply cry and shout and tell you that both teams really suck. What's worrying them is that the NBA Fnals refs will take this sort of "let'em play" approach, and that Gasol will break down weeping in the first quarter of game 1 and never recover.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

that was a supreme defensive effort from the celts there great game from KG and never mind the other 2 superstars had off games we got the win and that is what matters most, on to game 2


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

And not for nothing, Rondo stepped up, was steady everywhere on the court and gave some good scoring support. 

We need to continue with the good defense and outrebound and steal the ball when ever possible. 

The scoring will happen.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Cassel doesnt want league to protect LBJ:


> The Boston Globe -
> Celtics guard Sam Cassell doesn't understand why the NBA is protecting Cleveland's LeBron James with favorable foul calls, according to The Boston Globe.
> 
> Cassell was called for a flagrant-1 foul during Game One on Tuesday after fouling James from behind during a layup attempt.
> ...


heh

anyway.. pumped for game 2


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

C's take game 2 convincingly, Now lets hope we can steal one in cleveland


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> C's take game 2 convincingly, Now lets hope we can steal one in cleveland


I'm hoping we can steal 2 in Cleveland and end the series quickly. They need to show they can win on the road. Sure, they could win a championship without winning a road game, but I don't think they will (not win a road game I mean).


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I think Cleveland will come out firing in game 3 and get a lead we wont chase down, lebron will be focussed, plus the crowd etc.

i see us stealing game 4 though, then coming home to finish in 5.. which would be a great result


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Is it "stealing" a win if we are the better team?


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

After what happened in Atlanta, maybe so.

But we are the better team.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

We gotta win at least 1 on the road. We gotta be able to win wherever we play, thats it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, im comfortable that we can hold home court, but it'd be nice to take care of last years finalists quickly


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

So i dunno what the hell happens to our defense when we play on the road... but we put ourselves out of the game within a quarter, really need to take game 4 or Cleveland will come to Boston confident


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm upset about a loss, but a Cavs win in Game 3 was expected. Their season was at stake there and they dug deep and played out of their minds. I'm mostly pissed because we didn't even put up a fight. Game 4 is a must win. I don't care if it'd still be 2-2. We gotta prove to ourselves that we can win on the road.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I think it may even be a must win on the series.. thwe last thing we need is the Cavs getting hot and having 2 chances to steal one in Boston... Game 4 is a must.

And can we please see the BIG 3 all play like they had been their entire careers...


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> I'm upset about a loss, but a Cavs win in Game 3 was expected. Their season was at stake there and they dug deep and played out of their minds. I'm mostly pissed because we didn't even put up a fight. Game 4 is a must win. I don't care if it'd still be 2-2. We gotta prove to ourselves that we can win on the road.


Well, if history is any indication, West and Sczerbiak won't continue to have big games. There's really only two people you expect to play well pretty consistently - James and Ilgauskas. James has not, but he could bust out at any moment. Boston just needs to play like they know how, and they'll be fine. Pierce, Allen, and the bench have been inconsistent the whole playoffs, and that needs to change. Garnett is the only one who's been pretty solid throughout. Rondo has been pretty good, too. Cassell really needs to improve on the road. You figure with all the experience he has that there wouldn't be such a huge discrepancy, but he plays so much better at home.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Surely Pierce or Allen are due to bust out for a big game... West and Wally wont shoot like that again, defend James and just get some consistant offense going and we will be fine


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Its gotta be Allen. Pierce will be consumed all series guarding LeBron, and getting guarded by LeBron. Allen has to step his game up for us to win.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

and really he has Wally guarding him... his play in the payoffs so far has been terrible, I preffer having Posey on the floor.

Ray really needs to do some damage


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Need to take this opportunity tonight, come out fast.. keep it close til the 4th and finish


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Come on Big 3, we need you to play just like your name states, big.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ray better show up to play tonight


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

It's not about him showing up. Doc Rivers just sucks and runs no plays for him at all. There is no excuse for him only getting ten shots in a game, let alone his scoreless game when he got four. Terrible coaching


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, he could at least guard Szczerbiak...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> Well, he could at least guard Szczerbiak...


Defense hasn't been part of Ray's game since the surgery and everyone knows it. Nobody expected him to play D when they traded for him. It's the coaching staff's job to use their players to the best of their abilities. Clearly, Doc is failing miserably at doing so


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Cant blame doc for Rays inability to score.. because its lasted all playoffs, even when he gets shots he has been bricking them.

Docs subs were absolutely horrible tonight though i agree with that much


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> Cant blame doc for Rays inability to score.. because its lasted all playoffs, even when he gets shots he has been bricking them.
> 
> Docs subs were absolutely horrible tonight though i agree with that much


he had 15 points tonight off of ten shots. I dont see any inability to score. I see inability for him to succeed in a system that refuses to let him


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

tonight he wasnt too bad... but look at what hes done in the playoffs as a whole

Then he lets szcerbiak go off trip after trip down the court

I feel better with Posey on the court then Ray in the playoffs right now


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

It's uncanny to me how guys like Pierce and Allen simply cannot take over games anymore. When you're on the road, you NEED to have somebody who can take a game over. Seriously, how does a team with Pierce, Allen, and Garnett go on these stretches where they just cannot score? Makes me sick. If Pierce and Allen don't at least pretend to be more than roleplayers, this series is over.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Defense hasn't been part of Ray's game since the surgery and everyone knows it. Nobody expected him to play D when they traded for him. It's the coaching staff's job to use their players to the best of their abilities. Clearly, Doc is failing miserably at doing so



Nobody expected him to be Ron Artest, but we certainly expected more than what's he been doing defensively. The coaching staff has done wonders with the team defense, and Ray should be stepping up.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah seriously... it seems like forever since pierce or allen had a 30 point game, thats unacceptable.. if the ability is there for a player to take over the game then the team and coach needs to let them, screw spreading the ball to players that arent hitting just because of reputation when you have one guy getting the job done.

If Ray or Paul doesnt wake up this series is over.. cleveland will steal one in boston if only KG and Posey show up to play


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Nobody expected him to be Ron Artest, but we certainly expected more than what's he been doing defensively. The coaching staff has done wonders with the team defense, and Ray should be stepping up.


Exactly right, his opposite has been getting open jumpers all over the place.. and its not like hes been making up for it offensively like he should be... seriously needs to step up


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

KG should be yelling at them like Antoine did to Pierce in the playoffs. If I were KG, I'd be mad as hell that I wasn't getting the support I expected when I joined the team. I also wonder if Doc has a lot to do with it. He complains about people trying to be heroes, but in some cases, you do need a hero. It just seems like the wrong people are trying to step up at critical times. Until Cassell can hit a shot on the road, he should be on the bench in the fourth quarter. 

But if it's any consolation, in this round of the playoffs, only the Pistons have won on the road. The road team is 1 for 17 this round. Nobody in the west can get it done either.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Glenn is a lousy coach and has proven that again this postseason, but to blame Allen and Pierce's inability to control games like they used to on him is laughable. The offensive scheme is the same as it's always been - "Give ____ the ball and get out of the way." How is it Glenn's fault that Ray Allen is getting soundly outplayed by Wally ****ing Szczerbiak on both ends of the court? How is it Glenn's fault Paul Pierce can't get to the stripe?

It's not. Enough excuses. Guys like Allen and Pierce either need to step the **** up or this series is over.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

This team hasn't been very good offensively in some time. The defense masked the issues. Unfortunately the Celtics are playing a good defensive team, so the problems are being showcased again. Right now the player that's taken over the offense is Rondo, and he's been wearing out the parquet with his dribbling. When the offense doesn't even start until half the shotclock's gone, you're not going to get very good shots. Especially when your best slasher's being reduced to a floor-spacing shooter.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Rondo exceeded my expectations, but having Delonte West at the one for the Celtics wouldn't ruin my day. Especially instead of Sam Cassell.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> Rondo exceeded my expectations, but having Delonte West at the one for the Celtics wouldn't ruin my day. Especially instead of Sam Cassell.


If not for Cassell last night would have completed the 4-0 sweep for the Cavs. As of now Cassell's had four good quarters this series to two for Rondo. Which doesn't mean that they both haven't played like **** (because they have), but, Sam only hurts the 15-20 minutes a game he's in there. The rest of the time it's Rondo that's killing us.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

They've both been completely inept. Same with Ray Allen getting schooled by a guy you've probably ragged on more than anyone else in the L.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Brian Scalabrine's playing for the Cavs?


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

How about we start Posey at the 3, move Pierce to the 2, and Ray Allen to the 1? They can't ignore Allen on defense like they are with Rondo, and Pierce will be fine guarding Wally.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

That is completely logical, and bound to work as Paul and Ray Ray are both pretty good ballhandlers. So there's a zero percent chance that they try it.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

One thing's for sure.









_"I gotta have more Posey!"_



> Brian Scalabrine's playing for the Cavs?


In terms of real basketball players, I meant.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Posey has been the best performer in this series, i preffer to see him out there than ray at this point.

Rondo does dominate the ball, but hes only been getting 20-25 minutes, thats a lot of time for other people to, and they just arent getting it done.

Tonight it a must win... go to KG early, and Ray/Paul needs to step up, get to the line, hit some shots... if we drop this game the series may be over


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> It's uncanny to me how guys like Pierce and Allen simply cannot take over games anymore. When you're on the road, you NEED to have somebody who can take a game over. Seriously, how does a team with Pierce, Allen, and Garnett go on these stretches where they just cannot score? Makes me sick. If Pierce and Allen don't at least pretend to be more than roleplayers, this series is over.


cannot take over games anymore? It's more like aren't allowed to. As soon as one of them catches fire, they are benched immediately


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Not tonight they werent

Great games from KG, Paul and Rajon... big impact, great statlines and we escape with the game 5 win

Need to take the opportunity to steal game 6.. Detroit is already resting


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yes and they fear the cavs may have blown itg now so we need to win game 6


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Cavs will be without Gibson for the series.. never want to see a player hurt but that will definately help the celtics


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

That was exactly how we're supposed to play on offense- Garnett and Pierce getting a lot of touches and shot attempts, and people feeding off of their play. Pierce can score efficiently against LeBron as long as he gets a lot of screens. I've said it many times before, Pierce won't score well 1 on 1 vs LeBron. He's a lot better against him when he uses craftiness and screens. Its also good to see him make 8 straight free throws, since he's been in a huge free throw slump. Its also good to see KG get selfish. We need more of that with him and Pierce. He makes us a lot more lethal when he's selfish vs guys that can't guard him. Overall he had a dominant game. They both came up big like they're supposed to. That give and go play was amazing. Its a shame we don't have more 2 man game with them.

The good Rondo showed up, also. His confidence is incredible for his age. He was knocking down 3s even though he never took any and hes abysmal from there. Of course, if he would've missed, it could've bit us in the ***, but at least he's not shaken and he's taking open shots.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Thats another reason why i like Posey on the floor over Ray at this point, hes willing to body up on lebron, screen him to get pierce free


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and boobie is out tonight for the cavs so hopefully we will win


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> cannot take over games anymore? It's more like aren't allowed to. As soon as one of them catches fire, they are benched immediately




uhhh...name once in the last 12 games where ray allen has "caught fire"


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm gonna grab some Duff and right after work i'm going to sit on my Lay-Z-Boy and watch this game, tell my friends not to disturb me, cause i'm all in this game.

Finish this game off KG!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

ehmunro said:


> If not for Cassell last night would have completed the 4-0 sweep for the Cavs. As of now Cassell's had four good quarters this series to two for Rondo. Which doesn't mean that they both haven't played like **** (because they have), but, Sam only hurts the 15-20 minutes a game he's in there. The rest of the time it's Rondo that's killing us.


I doubt that Rondo is going renegade on Doc right now. It's completely Doc's fault that Rondo has been running the offense all the damn time.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

WHERE THE **** IS LEON POWE!!!! perk and baby stunk up the floor, ray didn't do dick, KG was the only bright side to an entire team.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Offensive rebounding and second chance points are the reason we lost this game, 16-7 in offensive rebounds. Just horrendous basketball, someone needs to step up other than KG on Sunday or else we will be screwed. I cant even begin to express the level of frustration I am feeling, I can imagine how the players feel.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

damn, hard to stay motivated when the refs blatantly screw you out of a game like that


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> uhhh...name once in the last 12 games where ray allen has "caught fire"


The offense has been running MUCH better with Ray in the game. He has been brilliant in distributing the ball. He hasn't been able to get shots off in his double and triple teams coming off of screens and picks but he been exceptional at finding the wide open man.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> The offense has been running MUCH better with Ray in the game. He has been brilliant in distributing the ball. He hasn't been able to get shots off in his double and triple teams coming off of screens and picks but he been exceptional at finding the wide open man.




i guess we have different definiteions of "caught fire" then....how dare doc bench ray allen when he is exceptionally passing the ball to a wide open guy...fire!!


i dont mean to sound like an *** but marcus not even you should be commending anything ray allen has done in the playoffs...he has been garbage


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

every aspect of ray's game has been going at all cylinders except for the shooting, which happens to be the place we need him the most. He really isent able to get any good shots off, and the shots he does get off he seems to be forcing just to try to get into a rhythm. He has been stellar at the line and has been making good passes to find the open man.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i guess we have different definiteions of "caught fire" then....how dare doc bench ray allen when he is exceptionally passing the ball to a wide open guy...fire!!
> 
> 
> i dont mean to sound like an *** but marcus not even you should be commending anything ray allen has done in the playoffs...he has been garbage


Why not bench Ray? Because he is running the offense better than anybody else on this team at this point. Im not trying to say that Ray has been playing great basketball by at all, I'm just saying he's been far from "garbage" as you're referring to him. I understand that he's a shooter who hasn't been able to shoot, but he has been contributing to the offense in other ways. Not to mention, it's not like he has been hurting us by missing a large quantity of shots like another struggling member of the "Big Three"


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> Not to mention, it's not like he has been hurting us by missing a large quantity of shots like another struggling member of the "Big Three"


Wow. 

Pierce is matched up with the best SF and best player in the league.

Allen is matched up with the stiffest starting SG position in the league.

Pierce manages to shoot a higher percentage and score 6 more points a game on an All-Defensive material player, and Ray barely gets 10 a game on lower percentages, on a horrible defender. Thats pretty pathetic to compare them, considering that Pierce has his energy drained from guarding LeBron, and Ray is guarding Szczerbiak. And he can't even do that, Szczerbiak is outscoring his ***. And on the flip side, Pierce is one of the main reasons why LeBron is held 4-5 points under his average, is shooting below 33%, and is getting 6 turnovers a game.

And the reason Pierce is taking a lot of shots despite having a nightmare of a matchup is that no one else wants to take over or hit pivotal shots. Garnett is just not wired that way and is not that type of player, and Ray is just playing like a 10th man right now. And look what happened the past two games. His big shots in Game 5 helped secure a win and kept us in the game last night, until the refs had to gift wrap the game to the Cavs. 

Don't even compare their struggles. If Ray would just step his *** up, guard friggin Wally Szczerbiak and filled the scoring void, we wouldn't be in this position.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Ray Allen is getting outplayed by Wally Szczerbiak.

That's the bottom line here, and no matter what you argue about intangibles and ball movement, he's getting outplayed by Wally ****ing Szczerbiak (who I've always loved, as you fellas know). 

Let me repeat that once more. Wally Szczerbiak.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes, Boston definitely needs to upgrade the backcourt this offseason.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I really cant wait for this game it should be great.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> Wow.
> 
> Pierce is matched up with the best SF and best player in the league.
> 
> ...


I understand and definitely appreciate what Pierce is doing on the defensive end of the floor. But dude really doesn't need to continue taking those jump shots. If he has the energy and wants to help on offense, he should put the ball on the floor and draw contact. He is one of the best players in the league when it comes to getting to the line.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I wish he would too, but its not surprising that he's settling for jumpshots. I'm not saying that he's taking the best shots, but I can see why. He has no physical advantage at all over LeBron. He can't take LeBron in the post, since LeBron has a good 2-3 inches and 20 pounds on him, plus a lot more length and leaping ability. And when he drives, LeBron has the quickness and speed to keep up, and the size and length to to disrupt his dribble. Not to mention that if Pierce even gets around the basket, LeBron could always recover and toss his shot. He's just way too athletic.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Celtics win!!!! :smoothcriminal::cheers:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow. Amazing game. This game will go down as one of the greatest 1-on-1 shootouts ever. It just goes to show that you can just throw equal opportunity offense out when a star is in the zone. Its doubtful that the Celtics execution would've answered LeBron's shots like Paul did. There were questions on if the Celtics had someone who could take over a game, but a lot of it is just Doc not getting the Big 2 featuring Ray Allen the ball.

Big props to Paul for matching the best player in the league, P.J. for being a consistent presence and making all the right plays, KG for being huge on the glass, and to House for his energy and him setting the tone.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

LamarButler said:


> Wow. Amazing game. This game will go down as one of the greatest 1-on-1 shootouts ever. It just goes to show that you can just throw equal opportunity offense out when a star is in the zone. Its doubtful that the Celtics execution would've answered LeBron's shots like Paul did. There were questions on if the Celtics had someone who could take over a game, but a lot of it is just Doc not getting the Big 2 featuring Ray Allen the ball.
> 
> Big props to Paul for matching the best player in the league, P.J. for being a consistent presence and making all the right plays, KG for being huge on the glass, and to House for his energy and him setting the tone.



I wouldn't exactly call Lebron James the best player in the league until he can consistently shoot at a GREAT percentage. The best player on the court TODAY was Paul Pierce.:cheers:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

His percentages are average in the playoffs and pretty good in the regular season. I think they're pretty good for the volume of shots he takes. And plus, its not only his scoring that makes him great, he's an incredible all-around player. We haven't even seen his best passing, since he hasn't had a faster paced system and one with good scorers.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

8pt, 8 reb & 8 assist from the raging rondo. can't hate on that ****


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Wasnt here for the game but..


YYEEESSSSS!!!!!!

Awesome to see paul just take over for a game, like ive been saying if someones hot we m aswell keep going to them.. and Damn that PJ signing has paid off big time

On to the pistons (ill get a thread up tomorro)


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh and guys check out the vids of the press conf on celtics.com


----------



## Diplomat (May 18, 2008)

LamarButler said:


> This game will go down as one of the greatest 1-on-1 shootouts ever.


LMAO...at this low ridiculous standards...

This is beyond my belief, did you really mean that? Or did you wanted to say "greatest shootous in Cavs-Celtics series in 2008?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

great job by ray allen of "running the offense" again...


i am 100% serious when i say i think i could get 4 points in an nba game if the other 4 around me were the rest of the celts starting 5


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

*Two players with 40 or more points in Game 7 (sorted by total points of two)*

April 10, 1963: Sam Jones, Bos, 47 & Oscar Robertson, Cin, 43
May 18, 2008: LeBron James, Cle, 45 & Paul Pierce, Bos, 41

That's the list!

Last night was an historically great game with those two individual performances.

Edit: Also of note is that the 1962-63 Sam Jones Celtics beat the Lakers in the NBA Finals (4-2), a result that could repeat this year!


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Ainge for 3 beat me to answering Diplomat....yeah, dual players scoring 40points or above has only been done once before...that is amazing. 

As far as Lebron goes, he's amazing and statistically, he WAS the best this year in PPG averaging 30, and was second in overall total points. 
He was also 6th in steals and 8th in assists. 

But Paul is my hero!! I still feel strongly that he is under rated.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

^^^
Me too


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ainge for 3 said:


> *Two players with 40 or more points in Game 7 (sorted by total points of two)*
> 
> April 10, 1963: Sam Jones, Bos, 47 & Oscar Robertson, Cin, 43
> May 18, 2008: LeBron James, Cle, 45 & Paul Pierce, Bos, 41
> ...


Diplomat=owned


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol pretty much... was definately a historic game


----------

